# So how do you work grubhub without a shift?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I heard you actually can work without a proper shift. Is it possible? I have the when I work app and that's all I know.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 16, 2017)

stop making threads


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Zabo said:


> stop making threads


Why does it matter?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

It varies by market. Some are lax, others are uptight.


----------



## Torin (Apr 26, 2017)

you go into app click taking orders.....you will either get orders or you wont depends on the drivers. and then some times they will send you a text asking if u wanna go online since they are short drivers


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Why does it matter?


Why are you doing all this research for Uber? Does it pay well?


----------

